# Kyoga Flameback we got eggs!



## s.patelski (Nov 11, 2009)

sorry, really bad picture, but we got eggs!

This little girl has been blooming over the last week. This morning she looked extended. I read that when you see the bulging ovipositor spawning will soon follow. Hey you guys are right!

They have been in our 125g tank for 21 days.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:thumb: congrats
xris


----------



## s.patelski (Nov 11, 2009)

Anyone have any suggestions? She is young. Do I strip them and raise them in a tumbler, or wait and let her hold when she is ready?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

If this is her first go'round...I usually let them hold for at least 2 weeks before i do *anything*. Just my experience... YMMV....but unless a species is extremely rare and you just don't want to take a chance, the females tend to develop better holding 'habits' if you let them go to near or full term the first couple of times. After that they usually will hold on to the eggs/fry (not spit or eat them) when you move them into a maternity tank and eventually spit them out on their own.


----------



## GeneralBrackish (Oct 18, 2009)

:dancing: thats awesome man! I was wondering if I needed to place a couple of Flamebacks in a larger tank for them to spawn!


----------

